# Help - sick guppies



## Islo (9 mo ago)

HELP! Sick Guppies.

I have a 60L tank. No live plants. Internal Ciano CF80 filter. 9 Cardinal Tetras. 4 guppies. I recently added 5 new guppies. Had them a week and 3 have died. I suspect they have bought a disease into my tank. Two of my original guppies are now sick.
They're eating, but very lethargic. They have what appears to be white crust on the front of their body. Like peeling scales. See image. Any ideas what it is, so I can try and save them?
Water parameters are fine. 0 Ammonia, 0 nitrate and 0 nitrite. PH is 8.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds like dropsy but could also be a fungus that spreads pretty fast. Get some fungus clear and start dosing


----------

